# Derm Experts-how would you count this exam?



## renifejn (Dec 4, 2009)

Again, this is my first time doing during outside of an AAPC test environment so I'm a little iffy on my coding.  How would you count this exam?  Is saying that a full skin exam was done listing the areas and stating normal sufficient?

PHYSICAL EXAM
A full skin exam (inspection and palpation of skin and subcutaneous tissues
of the head/face, neck, chest, abdomen, back and all 4 extremities) was
performed.  If not described in more detail below = within normal limits. 

*General Exam-WDWN NAD*

Skin/Mucosa/Hair/Nails *Erythematous scaly papules and plaques involving
the trunk, upper extremities, antecubital fossa, lower extremities,
popliteal fossa, hands, feet and buttock area . Crusting is present around
the ankles as are several open fissures. Pustules are absent. Estimated
total body surface area affected by eczema is 65 %. One 8mm crusted papule
on vertex.
*Eyes/ENT* Sclerae white, PERRL and EOMI
*CV, Resp, GI, GU, Hem/Lymph, Psych--*Not assessed.*
*
*Musc Skel*--Full range of motion of all extremities. No edema. No
deformities..

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## renifejn (Dec 8, 2009)

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 9, 2009)

*Duplicate post*

Question answered on the E/M forum.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

